
Should Net Neutrality Apply to Google, Facebook, Etc? - Overtonwindow
I understand that Net Neutrality prohibits internet service providers like AT&amp;T, Comcast and Verizon from speeding up, slowing down or blocking any content, applications or websites you want to use. What about for content providers like Google, and Facebook? Would they be held to the same standards? Would Net Neutrality prevent Google from speeding up, slowing down or blocking any content, applications or websites? If it doesn&#x27;t, should it?
======
mankash666
By law, no - since these aren't ISPs.

However, they're a monopoly in their own vertical.

1\. Apple often gets away with anti trust behavior by calling itself a phone
maker. However, in the "app store" category Apple is a clear monopoly -
because not being on the app store can adversely affect your bottom line.

2\. Google can bury you in search results if they dislike you, just ask
protonMail

3\. Amazon can delist you from the only online marketplace that matters.

Clearly, these companies are monopolies in their own verticals, and regulators
aren't really protecting smaller companies against them

